# Angelfish breeding size



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a 2 pairs of angelfish in a 2 foot tank and i am wondering what age and size they normally breed at.

Thomas Ellaby


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going to assume you have a 20g tank going by your description of a 2 foot tank. This is too small for 2 pairs of angels. You'd need at least a 55g for 2 pairs. One pair (with no other fish) would be ok in a 20. They generally start breeding at approximately 1 year of age.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

how do you know they are a breeding pair? because they don't start showing signs of male or female till they start breeding, i'm going to be breeding angels my dad and me got some kois we have 5 kois so if your gonna start breeding you might want to get some more angels


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

u can sex them as they mature, its easy to sex males if u have 2 or more in the tank, i sexed my pair at the LFS and brought them home, theyre a happy pair now, do EVERYTHING together, itas cute


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i'm i assume you have young angels so they won't start to lay eggs till they get bigger but might do it sooner. You might have 2 confused females which one thinks is a male and a 20 gal is to small the min tank size should be at least 30 gals but i find 40 gals are perfect!


----------

